
Four rules to make Star Wars great again - tambourine_man
http://kottke.org/13/09/four-rules-to-make-star-wars-great-again
======
matponta
This is awesome :)

I like the frontier stuff most of all. Still, I'm not sold on the "old" part.
That's only true for the rebels, and anly for episode >4\. In the previous
one, it should be newer. Obi Wan Kenobi WAS young, in a certain moment in
time, you have to admit...

